# Apprentice License?



## iceman64 (Sep 4, 2009)

never heard of it till today. what is it good for? whats the regulations with it?


----------



## Nimrod71 (Sep 4, 2009)

That is a hunter trainers license.  You have to go through and apprenticeship program to be a real master hunter.  You have to find a master hunter to work under until you lean and master all the skills of the master hunter.  There are a lot of people out there that call themselves hunters but once you meet a Master Hunter you will see and understand the difference.  Some people live and hunt a life time but never make it to Master Hunter.  Now GrassHopper listen and Learn.


----------



## maker4life (Sep 4, 2009)

Nimrod71 said:


> That is a hunter trainers license.  You have to go through and apprenticeship program to be a real master hunter.  You have to find a master hunter to work under until you lean and master all the skills of the master hunter.  There are a lot of people out there that call themselves hunters but once you meet a Master Hunter you will see and understand the difference.  Some people live and hunt a life time but never make it to Master Hunter.  Now GrassHopper listen and Learn.


----------



## Smallgame (Sep 4, 2009)

An apprentice license is for someone who hasn't completed the hunter safety course but wants to give hunting a try. It is good for three days.


----------



## bird dog (Sep 7, 2009)

We do not have that in the state of Ga.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2009)

Never heard of such a thing...


----------



## bird dog (Sep 7, 2009)

It,s real I just looked it is new this year.  For 20.00 you can get one with no hunter safty corse. it is good for 3 days only


----------



## Indy (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep, it's in the regs for 2009-2010.  Idea is to allow someone that might have an interest in hunting to give it a try before going through the education requirement.  License is only good for 3 days.


----------



## hunter rich (Sep 8, 2009)

samll game only or can you get deer tags??  My step son "thinks" he want s to hunt but I would love to use this to let him get a taste...


----------



## homey (Sep 8, 2009)

Geez,read the book and then you won't have to go on somebody's word.Is everybody helpless these days?


----------



## hunter rich (Sep 8, 2009)

homey said:


> Geez,read the book and then you won't have to go on somebody's word.Is everybody helpless these days?



Didn't see in "The Book" where it defined big game or not. If it is in there and you know where please inform this "helpless" person.  I could be mistaken but I thought Woody's was here to help eachother out.  My bad...


----------



## Nimrod71 (Sep 10, 2009)

Well I have seen just about everything now.  Good idea I will admit.  We need all the help we can get to bring on new hunters.  The anti's are doing all they can to kill our hunting traditions.


----------



## arrow4u (Sep 11, 2009)

Somebody is gonna get hurt


----------



## DS7418 (Sep 11, 2009)

The way I understand it is,, you would also have to buy all the other lisence needed to hunt deer,, 1. the new learners lisc. 2. Big game lisc. 3. WMA lisc. if your hunting on a GA wma.

 someone tell me if this is not correct please.
the only thing the new 3-day lisc does it keeps you from haveing to go thru the hunter safety course.

 And YES,, this is a terrible idea and someone will probably get shot.
 Thanks
DS7418


----------



## hunter rich (Sep 11, 2009)

I think it would be a great idea if it specified that the license be purchsed by a licensed hunter for the individual and that that licensed hunter be with them at all times...kind of like a learners permit for driving...


----------

